# How To Find CS CD Key



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering how I can see what my current CS 1.6 or source cd key is. I have lost the box with the info on it, and I remember seeing something about this a while ago using HKEY registry, but I could not find it. Is there a way I can find it? Also, because I have not used Steam in a while because I have been away, I have also forgotten my password for Steam, fortunately I was still logged into Steam so I can still play, but is there a way to find out what my pw is for steam and is there a way to find out what my CD key is?


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Well if want to take this chance then...

Open steam, and since it auto logs you in, let it, then go to "File" ---> "Change User" ----> "Log Out" (When the box comes up) ----> "Retrieve A Lost Account" and since you know your account name, choose the first one, type it in (unless its done for you), and then an e-mail will be sent to you, go check your e-mail, then type in the verication code sent to you, and also answer your secret question and then you can change your password.

For the CD KEY part, i have no idea


----------



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Like I have said, I havnt used my Steam account in a while, and the email I registered it with I dont use anymore, and that account was deleted. Is there a way to find out what my pw is using HKEY or in the Steam folder anywhere? And if anyone could still answer my question about finding my CD key it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Before Steam, in the WONID days, the CDkey was stored in the registry, so if you still have the old CS installed, you might be able to find it with that. It won't do you any good though, because once you register a CD-key through Steam, it's locked to whatever 
account you registered it under. So even if you found it, you wouldn't be able to use it on a new Steam account or anything, since it's locked to your current account.

You can update your email address within Steam, just go to Settings, and it should be under the account tab.

If you did have HL installed before Steam, here's how to find the CD-key:

run START > RUN > regedit then browse to:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Half-Life\Settings]

and look for "Key", and copy that number down.

If you installed Counter-Strike or DOD your key might be located in that registry entry instead of "Half-Life"


----------



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I said I dont know my pw


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

endyo14 said:


> I said I dont know my pw


Like you said "fortunately I was still logged into Steam so I can still play" meaning you can open steam and view its features.

Now...

Like McTimson said "You can update your email address within Steam, just go to Settings, and it should be under the account tab. "


----------



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

It says you need the pw to change emails.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Ah, I did not know that. In that case, it looks like you're going to have to ask Steam yourself. Here is the form, I would explain your situation to them and I guess they'll try to help you through it.

Here is the FAQ page with most of the login information, you can check to see if there's something you missed there.


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

Also.

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...3B2PSZwX2N2PSZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

If you bought your CD-Key retail, then you can do this.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

seems you either downloaded CS illegally or just want to break into somebodies elses account...or you are telling the truth

either way, you can retrieve your key from the regedit.exe info listed above, or their are several 'crack' sites on the web (be careful if you do that)

for your password, you can retrieve that through your email, or couldnt you simply create a new account (unless its not your accont  )


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The regedit thing only works if you had the older HL installed before you installed Steam.

And for the password thing, if you create a new account, then you can't add your games unless you go and buy another copy, once you enter a CD-key through Steam, it's locked to whatever account you're logged into. So if he created a new account, he wouldn't be able to use his current copy of HL.


----------



## endyo14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, here is what happened. I used to play CS competively, played in cal-main for 1.6, then I fooled around with hacks for a day or too, not in scrims, just seeing what there like, then I got VAC'd banned. I recently bought a computer from a LAN center with a Steam account on it, with all the games on it, cs, css, dod, doss etc, but I dont have the password for it. I can use the account but I dont have the info for it,


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

......

You should be lucky you can even play the games....unless the Steam account was part of a package deal with the computer, it's not your account. You can ask the LAN center for the password if you're supposed to have it, otherwise you're out of luck.

I guess that's what you get for cheating...regardless of whether it was in a scrimmage or not, you apparently cheated on a public server with other people, you could have at least made a private one with some friends or something.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

endyo14 said:


> Ok, here is what happened. I used to play CS competively, played in cal-main for 1.6, then I fooled around with hacks for a day or too, not in scrims, just seeing what there like, then I got VAC'd banned. I recently bought a computer from a LAN center with a Steam account on it, with all the games on it, cs, css, dod, doss etc, but I dont have the password for it. I can use the account but I dont have the info for it,


I KNEW IT!


----------



## scabbyys (Jan 31, 2006)

what i did was i got a copied version and went on google search and searched cd keys and then found my game and then used the cd keys it took about 10 tryed off diff keys but it worked


----------

